# [Nouveau] La pantalla parpadea (solucionado)

## alejandrosaez

Saludos

Tengo una maquina bastante vieja rodando una Gentoo y tras meses sin actualizar saque un poco de tiempo para dejarla a punto. Todo ha ido bien salvo porque ahora la pantalla parpadea más o menos cada minuto, no solo cuando Xorg está iniciado, incluso en las tty. Me imagino que es cosa de Nouveau pero ni idea, no veo nada raro en ningún sitio... ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de por donde tirar?

Nota: Uso una tarjeta TNT2.

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Yo miraria la frecuencia del monitor.

----------

## alejandrosaez

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Yo miraria la frecuencia del monitor.

 

Gracias por la sugerencia, pero el fichero de configuración de Xorg sigue siendo el mismo que antes funcionaba perfectamente.

----------

## pelelademadera

a mi me anda de 10 con una mx440

----------

## alejandrosaez

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> a mi me anda de 10 con una mx440

 

No si va perfecto, el rendimiento y todo es excelente, y hasta antes de la actualización todo iba perfecto.

Probaré a actualizar hoy a ver si hay algún paquete nuevo...

----------

## pelelademadera

dmesg no reporta nada.

tenes un logger? fijate si cada 1 minuto no hace algo cron o algo similar que repercuta en la pantalla....

----------

## cameta

Quiza sea una tonteria, pero comprueba que los cables hagan una buena conexión.

----------

## alejandrosaez

Hola a todos, al final, como vino se fue, actualice cuando tuve un ratito y no ha vuelto a dar problemas. Se ve que era cosa del kernel porque fue lo único que actualizo esta vez...

Gracias a todos  :Smile: 

----------

